# Just moved to Scotland, horse addict in need of his fix...?



## granddonkey (19 April 2017)

Hi horsy people.

I've moved from sunny Gloucestershire to start work just north of Edinburgh (well, that would put me in the water so just the other side of the firth of forth actually!) my closest town is Dunfermline although I live near Rosythe.

Now that I've settled into my new job, there's one massive thing that's missing in my life. Yes, you guessed it!

So I'm rather starting from scratch here. Back home I brought on a number of interesting horses, from keeping quality competition horses fit to sorting out 'projects' shall we say. I ended up really well networked back home.

Basically something along these lines are what would be ideal. See, I'm not sure yet if I want a formal share, as such. Just a casual arrangement would be ideal (school a couple of times a week or something) Even just making a big fuss over a few grumpy shetlands would be fun. Or a horse rescue centre (anything like that up here?)

Any pointers on where to begin would be great. So far I've tried an Edinburgh and Fife FB group. No luck on those at all sadly! (Used to get loads of replies on the ones back home  )

Perhaps I need to take the old skool approach. Are there any tack shops with classified ads that anyone can recommend?

Any suggestions on how the horse world works up here would be amazing! Thank you!!


----------



## adamntitch (20 April 2017)

You could try vogrie they have a coop there i keep my horse there as well


----------



## scotlass (20 April 2017)

Welcome to Scotland.

I've assumed that you are looking on the Fife side, rather than in Edinburgh.

There are two riding clubs - Fife Riding Club and North East Fife Riding Club.   If you are keen to help at shows etc, Almond Riding Club (on the Edinburgh side) are always looking for helpers, stewards etc at their shows (mostly held at SNEC (see below)

Riding schools - Barbarafield, Tapitlaw, Remus in Fife and Blue Ridge in Falkirk

There's also a large show (City of Edinburgh Horse Show) on the 30th April at the Scottish National Equestrian Centre at Broxburn (on the Edinburgh side - they also have a riding school).

Tack shops - probably the best ones nearest you to try are Equikro in the west of Edinburgh and Central Saddlery at Avonbridge (near Falkirk (you need a car to get to that one)).

Apologies for not providing contact numbers for these (I'm at work).



PS  You also have four days of the Royal Highland Show in Edinburgh to look forward to in June


----------



## granddonkey (20 April 2017)

Thanks both of you,

From what I've sussed out, most of the Edinburgh yards seem to be near Penicuik? Shame as that's probably a bit far especially on a weekday. The idea of volunteering at one of those shows is interesting, I think I'll consider that. I'd even consider working as a groom on a Saturday or Sunday, I say an ad on FB from them looking for one. Anyone know anything about them.

Cheers!!


----------



## scotlass (20 April 2017)

granddonkey said:



			Thanks both of you,

From what I've sussed out, most of the Edinburgh yards seem to be near Penicuik? Shame as that's probably a bit far especially on a weekday. The idea of volunteering at one of those shows is interesting, I think I'll consider that. I'd even consider working as a groom on a Saturday or Sunday, I say an ad on FB from them looking for one. Anyone know anything about them.

Cheers!!
		
Click to expand...


You said you saw and advert on FB for a weekend groom, but didn't say who was looking.   Will give any info I can if I know who it / they is /are


----------



## granddonkey (20 April 2017)

scotlass said:



			You said you saw and advert on FB for a weekend groom, but didn't say who was looking.   Will give any info I can if I know who it / they is /are
		
Click to expand...

Oops typo!

What I had meant to say is I saw an ad on FB for a groom @ Lochore Meadows Equestrian in Lochelly. Tempted to ping them and see if they need a weekend person. The funny thing is I don't even need the money!! (not that anyone would dream of doing anything with horses involving money!!  )

Perhaps you know about them? (good/bad)

Cheers.


----------



## Jenni_ (21 April 2017)

The girl who runs the city of Edinburgh horse show is a friend of mine and she is desperate for people to help on the 30th


----------



## Kat_Bath (21 April 2017)

Hello!

You've made a similar journey to me - I moved from Bristol (worked)/Gloucestershire (lived) in September last year! I'm quite central though, in a village about 10 minutes from Airdrie, so not as far east as you. How're you finding it so far?

It's really horsey round near me and through a share, I have made contacts and been offered horses to ride. I found the share through posting on here actually and although I no longer share him, I've got options. Word of mouth and being in the right place at the right time seem to be good things to practice! I've found the horsey Facebook groups up here quiet in comparison and I've found a lot of people post ads etc. but replies are limited and there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in what's on offer - I hope that makes sense! Gloucestershire Horse Riders Facebook group was so busy in comparison.

I've just started having lessons again at Biccarton Training Yard which may be a bit far for you but Jane (owner and instructor) is absolutely brilliant. I'm trying Houston Farm tomorrow (owned by Jane's parents actually) but again, I think that may be too far.

Someone posted recently (http://bit.ly/2owTlxJ) about BE fence judge training days and there was one in Scotland at the beginning of March I think it was but I couldn't get to it. However, I'm keeping m eye out as I'd be up for doing something like that. Working full time means that it's sometimes difficult to fit things like that in though.

I think the old fashioned ways of getting out and about really work up here and I've tried hard not to be shy! If you fancy a hack somewhere at some point and need a buddy then I'd be up for that.


----------



## Kat_Bath (21 April 2017)

Jenni_ said:



			The girl who runs the city of Edinburgh horse show is a friend of mine and she is desperate for people to help on the 30th 

Click to expand...

Shall I drop you a PM Jenni? I'm free and willing to help.


----------



## Jenni_ (21 April 2017)

Kat_Bath said:



			Shall I drop you a PM Jenni? I'm free and willing to help.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please!!!!

I won't be there in the morning as competing, but I will be through in the afternoon.


----------



## Kat_Bath (21 April 2017)

Jenni_ said:



			Yes please!!!!

I won't be there in the morning as competing, but I will be through in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

See your inbox - I sent one after I posted. I have no idea why I actually asked if I should PM... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Jenni_ (21 April 2017)

Kat_Bath said:



			See your inbox - I sent one after I posted. I have no idea why I actually asked if I should PM... *rolls eyes*
		
Click to expand...

No PM  x


----------



## Kat_Bath (21 April 2017)

Jenni_ said:



			No PM  x
		
Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaat?! I'll try again!


----------



## Jenni_ (21 April 2017)

Kat_Bath said:



			Whaaaaaaat?! I'll try again!
		
Click to expand...

Got that one! And have replied just for clarification ha!


----------



## granddonkey (21 April 2017)

Kat_Bath said:



			Hello!

You've made a similar journey to me - I moved from Bristol (worked)/Gloucestershire (lived) in September last year! I'm quite central though, in a village about 10 minutes from Airdrie, so not as far east as you. How're you finding it so far?

It's really horsey round near me and through a share, I have made contacts and been offered horses to ride. I found the share through posting on here actually and although I no longer share him, I've got options. Word of mouth and being in the right place at the right time seem to be good things to practice! I've found the horsey Facebook groups up here quiet in comparison and I've found a lot of people post ads etc. but replies are limited and there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in what's on offer - I hope that makes sense! Gloucestershire Horse Riders Facebook group was so busy in comparison.

I've just started having lessons again at Biccarton Training Yard which may be a bit far for you but Jane (owner and instructor) is absolutely brilliant. I'm trying Houston Farm tomorrow (owned by Jane's parents actually) but again, I think that may be too far.

Someone posted recently (http://bit.ly/2owTlxJ) about BE fence judge training days and there was one in Scotland at the beginning of March I think it was but I couldn't get to it. However, I'm keeping m eye out as I'd be up for doing something like that. Working full time means that it's sometimes difficult to fit things like that in though.

I think the old fashioned ways of getting out and about really work up here and I've tried hard not to be shy! If you fancy a hack somewhere at some point and need a buddy then I'd be up for that.
		
Click to expand...

Ha now that's a coincidence, love it. Yeah, the Gloucestershire Horse Riders group is amazing. However, one of the best responses I ever had was from a small note I left in Countrywide in Gloucester. Had a non computer using older person, that owns a yard get in touch. Came up and visited, she really clicked with my nonsense approach! So ended up being offered as much riding as I wanted on her estate on her daughters youngster. That was fantastic, I still love going up to visit her famlies estate when I make trips back home.

But yeah, your observations about the local FB groups here seem to be spot on. I'm all for word of mouth though! It's just where to begin, urgh. 

Would definately take you up on the hack. To be honest, due to work and starting a new job I haven't had any time to go visit any horses to make a fuss out of, period. Even to do a bit of that out some distance would be help fill the scary void that's coming up (called a weekend) doh. Got transport.



Jenni_ said:



			The girl who runs the city of Edinburgh horse show is a friend of mine and she is desperate for people to help on the 30th 

Click to expand...

Interested! Hope I'm not too late? :-/


----------



## Kat_Bath (22 April 2017)

granddonkey said:



			Ha now that's a coincidence, love it. Yeah, the Gloucestershire Horse Riders group is amazing. However, one of the best responses I ever had was from a small note I left in Countrywide in Gloucester. Had a non computer using older person, that owns a yard get in touch. Came up and visited, she really clicked with my nonsense approach! So ended up being offered as much riding as I wanted on her estate on her daughters youngster. That was fantastic, I still love going up to visit her famlies estate when I make trips back home.

But yeah, your observations about the local FB groups here seem to be spot on. I'm all for word of mouth though! It's just where to begin, urgh. 

Would definately take you up on the hack. To be honest, due to work and starting a new job I haven't had any time to go visit any horses to make a fuss out of, period. Even to do a bit of that out some distance would be help fill the scary void that's coming up (called a weekend) doh. Got transport.
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to think of places you could try but I'm still not familiar with the area 

If you're going to be there on Sunday then we'll have to catch up and arrange a hack  I'll send you a PM with my contact details!


----------



## Jenni_ (22 April 2017)

granddonkey said:



			Ha now that's a coincidence, love it. Yeah, the Gloucestershire Horse Riders group is amazing. However, one of the best responses I ever had was from a small note I left in Countrywide in Gloucester. Had a non computer using older person, that owns a yard get in touch. Came up and visited, she really clicked with my nonsense approach! So ended up being offered as much riding as I wanted on her estate on her daughters youngster. That was fantastic, I still love going up to visit her famlies estate when I make trips back home.

But yeah, your observations about the local FB groups here seem to be spot on. I'm all for word of mouth though! It's just where to begin, urgh. 

Would definately take you up on the hack. To be honest, due to work and starting a new job I haven't had any time to go visit any horses to make a fuss out of, period. Even to do a bit of that out some distance would be help fill the scary void that's coming up (called a weekend) doh. Got transport.



Interested! Hope I'm not too late? :-/
		
Click to expand...

No! I'll forward you Gemma's email address in the morning and just pop her a message. She is so appreciative of any help being offered


----------



## granddonkey (23 April 2017)

Jenni_ said:



			No! I'll forward you Gemma's email address in the morning and just pop her a message. She is so appreciative of any help being offered 

Click to expand...

Not sure it's come through just yet? Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## Jenni_ (24 April 2017)

I've sent it, but I've copied it wrong and your inbox is full I can't re-send it - take the 7 off the start of the email address


----------



## PowdeyPuff (16 July 2017)

In the same boat at you lol. Did you manage to find anything? I'm also trying to make horsey friends in Scotland, not going so well lol


----------



## EmmaC78 (16 July 2017)

PowdeyPuff said:



			In the same boat at you lol. Did you manage to find anything? I'm also trying to make horsey friends in Scotland, not going so well lol
		
Click to expand...

Where are you based ?


----------



## PowdeyPuff (16 July 2017)

EmmaC78 said:



			Where are you based ?
		
Click to expand...

Fife/Edinburgh area


----------



## TPO (18 July 2017)

OP - sent you a PM, not sure if you've got it.

PowdeyPuff - I work in Fife and have horses on the outskirts of Fife. What sort of info are you looking for?


----------



## PowdeyPuff (18 July 2017)

TPO said:



			OP - sent you a PM, not sure if you've got it.

PowdeyPuff - I work in Fife and have horses on the outskirts of Fife. What sort of info are you looking for?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much anything lol. I can groom/muck out/ general chores/ not to most confident rider in the world but not complete novice


----------



## smurf (19 July 2017)

Kilgraston are looking for a Saturday groom


----------



## TPO (20 July 2017)

PowdeyPuff said:



			Pretty much anything lol. I can groom/muck out/ general chores/ not to most confident rider in the world but not complete novice
		
Click to expand...

Are you looking for a loan/share tye arrangement or a job?


----------



## PowdeyPuff (20 July 2017)

TPO said:



			Are you looking for a loan/share tye arrangement or a job?
		
Click to expand...

Job/voulunteer work


----------



## Penks (26 August 2017)

I know this is a few months later but if you havent found anything yet, how about volunteering at your local RDA?

Shiresmill Therapy Riding Centre  (Dunfermline RDA) is approx 10 - 15  min drive out from Dunfermline heading towards Kincardine way.   KY12 8ER 

http://www.shiresmill.org/

or fb page is 

https://www.facebook.com/ShiresmillTherapyRidingCentre/


Great way to meet horsey people and get involved with horses again whilst also doing a worthwhile job. 
Lots of horsey people involved who have their own horses and added bonus is its a good way to network and build up horsey contacts in the area.


----------

